# rear disc install b14?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Has anyone done this yet with the fastbrake kit? I've had the kit for a few months now and just hadn't the time to do it.

But I tried matching up the calipers from my doner ser to the mounting bracket from fastbrakes and it dosn't quit match up.
I'm I missing something or what?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Do you know what I forgot to grab at the junk yard?

The mounting brackets for the calipers! Some days I'm alittle slower than others.

THANKS FASTBRAKES FOR THE INSITE! I'd been lost without it..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

thats good customer service right there


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes....That conversion kit's on my wishlist. I hope they still
have it when I get the money up, (just saw it today  ). I
need something for the fronts, too, (cosmetic-wise); maybe
slotted rotors "all'round" with the tax refund  .


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

slotted rotors dont do anything(during street use)...if you want cosmetics, get the fastbrakes kit...i think 'wilwood' on your calipers is cosmetic enough


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *slotted rotors dont do anything(during street use)...if you want cosmetics, get the fastbrakes kit...i think 'wilwood' on your calipers is cosmetic enough *


Nah...I already asked them, and they don't make calipers that
fit 15" or smaller  . Maybe "drilled": that shit sticks out; plus,
I don't rag on my brakes, so I don't have to worry about
cracking(?). I just hate seeing those drums, and I know discs
would be a "cosmetic/functional" improvement. My fronts,
though, are rusty as shit, except for the rotor surface. Just
thinking it'd rock with all new aftermarket powershot/slot
rotors.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey you got this on yet? How much did you pay in total for the whole thing? My drums are kinda gone, so I just wanna do the upgrade, but money is an issue. How much was it for you?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Got them on sunday.!! Yeah!!

Maybe took 1.5 hrs. Brakes fine, and looks alot better!!!

I paid $65 for each caliper(with brackets from junk yard), and got the e-brake cable from a parts store for like $36. The rear bake pads were around $30,and a few more bucks for some brake fluid and a can of engine enamal. The kits price is on there web site. It took me alittle while to find and buy the peices, but I'm very satisfied!..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

cool. pics? I especially would have liked to see what that adapter looked like.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PIC PLZ.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *PIC PLZ. *


Yes..., please?! Closeups? Shots without the wheel on? 
Okay, that last one's "optional"  !


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

sorry no pics. I'm poor and have a bad (car) habbit...NO cam. I wish I could show ya I just can't..With the rotors on it looks just like a se-r's rear. They are doing a artical soon in npm though.

Note after driving for a few days on it; it feels more balanced than with the front nx2k brakes and rear drums. Before there was a bit front bias. Not bad, but. Now it feel like it did stock(the front doesn't dive as hard) but you stop sooner. It should it's all nissan oem parts but the fastbrake adapter peice, and s.s. lines.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

For anyone interested, you can get the adapter kit by itself for $150 from fastbrakes. I just might do that, and find a wrecked ser to get the rest from. I'm dreadfully broke.


----------

